# Life changing event



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, so much for opening weekend. I really havenâ€™t hunted in years and was lucky to get on a great lease west of Uvalde. So on the morning of October 12 I went to sight in my new rifle.
That evening I had a stroke.
Itâ€™s still hard to believe it or say it out loud. After 2-1/2 weeks in the hospital my doctors said no more rifles as they felt it contributed to or caused the stroke. I actually had a dissection (tear) and a clot in my right vertebral artery at my brain stem. They said I was lucky Iâ€™m not dead or in a coma. 
Anyway, Iâ€™ve always wanted to make the hunt more interesting with a bow. Now it seems that is my only option for the foreseeable future. However, due to other physical limitations I think a cross-bow is my best option.
Itâ€™s really too late bring in another blind (unless itâ€™s a pop-up). Are there cross-bows that can accurately handle 50 yard shots? I need a â€œfrom the beginningâ€ education on what to consider about buying a cross-bow so any advice is greatly appreciated (even the best makers).
Finally,
Is there anyone in the Clear Lake area that has one I could check out and talk about away from the pressures of a retail environment? I donâ€™t yet have full use of my left hand but I want to get up to speed.
Any and all help is appreciated. Typing with one hand sucks, by the way.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, tough deal. I don't know much about crossbows, but I'm sure they will kill cleanly past 50 yards, given the right draw weight and practice, just like a compound bow.

Good luck with your new hunting endeavor and take care of yourself.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it thru that. One thing to consider is a few different brands offer a built in crank to cock the crossbow. With draw weight of 80-90 pounds it can be tough with the conventional cocking cable but with the crank it's as easy as turning a reel handle.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

have you considered getting a suppressor? they are better than any muzzle brake out there, and also eliminate the muzzle blast.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

You can get a 22-250 and kill all the deer you want!! Put a muzzle break on it and you'll have less recoil than a crossbow! If you are set on bow hunting, which is pretty much all I do. You will love it!! There's a lot more involved than setting up a feeder and putting up a tripod, but you will get plenty of help from us 2coolers!!!! Definitely glad your ok and hope you have a speedy recovery. Ask away and I'm sure every bow hunter on here will help you as best they can.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the idea of the .22-250 but if you really want to do the crossbow send a PM to StateVet. George has the use of only one arm and is deadly with the crossbow and can give you a lot of insight.

I'm glad that you pulled through and that you're still with us and I wish you nothing but the best.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I know nothing of crossbows, but sorry to hear about your stroke. As long as you get in the field...even if it was only with a camera....you are a hunter. Good luck however you proceed.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey sorry to hear about your situation. I definitely would check into the suppressor for a rifle option but that may take a while to get the tax stamp approved. I haven't shot a crossbow but I hear they are good up to about 40 yards, maybe more. 

Good luck and hope things improve soon. It's tough, my story is a bit different but I ended up (still am) dealing with health challenges from an event that happened few years ago. I was 28 then, 31 now..


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a "Ten Point Crossbow" It has the mechanical crank to pull the string. It's very popular among hunters with disabilities.


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Consider an Excalibur crossbow. I just started hunting with mine this year. Many different draw weights depending on what you can handle. Can purchase a crank for some models and you get a rope cocking aid with them. Mine is the Axiom model at 305 FPS . I have only shot it out to 30 yds but everything I read they can be shot out to 50 yds reliably and accurate. But also everything I have read shows that most bow hunters will only shot tat game out to about 30 yds comfortably. This is my first year with mine, have not shot anything but a target so far. It has been so accurate I don't shoot at the same spot twice without pullin the arrows for fear of hitting one with the next shot. Also it is a recurve style, lot less stuff to worry bout going wrong. Can restring it yourself or adjust the brace height. No bow press needed.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel with you lilsamo. I had a stroke in 02' that took my left side. I have most of it back now but at 64 I know I am weaker on that side. Don't let the Dr's say you are done and done. That is entirely up to you. I decided I wouldn't let mine get me and kept doing things they told me not to do like drive, and walk with a walker etc. I got my arm back in 24 hours but it took several months to get to where I could wiggle my toes on my own, but it can be done. If I get to walking to fast I will make a left hand turn into the wall sometimes. I have had two smaller ones since that one. One sent my left arm to tingiling and the other made my lips numb and my eye not work right for about a half hour. I didn't shoot at the time and started back buying guns in 08' (wonder why?). Fight it as hard as you can. Not saying you will win but you can get better. May have to reroute some things in your brain but go for it. I have been on blood thinners since 02 and even with those I had the two small ones. Pray and God will listen, you may not always like the answer but He will listen and my wife and I are praying for you as well. 

Oh yea! I have a 22-250 and love it and also shoot a crossbow and getting better with that. I also shoot an AR, a 30-30, and a .270 along with various pistols. I go to the range nearly every weekend and it lowers my blood pressure and relaxes me. 

LIke George Strait's song says, "I'm not here for a long time, but I'm here for a good time."


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I got this one just last week. I got a 2" group and great peetration at 100 yards. It has an AR lower making it for a little longer than the others, but is dead accurate, powerful with 405 FPS, and easy to use. There is a video of a guy using the TAC-15 (the TAC elite is supposed to be designed to be even more accurate) shooting a Rolaid at 50 yards and it is not trick photography, at 50 yards I had a 1" group of 5. The PSE scope that it comes with is decent enough, but I put a Nikon Rifle scope on it and the HHA speed dial optimizer. I posted a few videos that I used to make my decision.


----------



## Deer_Thirty (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont know where you are located but I highly recommend West Houston Archery if you live near the houston area they are a very knowledgeable staff and will answer any questions and may have one set up for you to try in there indoor range.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought one for my son a few years ago. I was truly impressed with how they shot. I got the Ten Point and 50 yards is nothing for it. I did not buy the expensive one either. Glad to hear you are ok. I live in Crosby but if you would like to meet up and try it. I'm willing to show you what I know. 

Wil


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank the lord you are still alive my friend! That was a close one... Never shot a crossbow, but they will fire one out pretty dang fast. Heard of accurate shots time after time MOA out to 60-70 yards with no crosswind. Crosswind is a big factor over 30 yards. But they are dead accurate, and with the crank mechanism, you shouldn't have any troubles. Lost my dad (I'm 27, he was 59) from a heart attack last October. Can happen to anyone at any time. Thank every day you have on earth. I took over my dad's ranch and 62 deer hunters and had a big learning curve, but he taught me well and I think I'm doing alright, or I hope so. So don't get to hunt that much anymore, and any I do is bow hunting. When your a country boy rifle hunting just isn't exciting enough anymore when you've done it for so long. Good luck and God Bless. Glad your still around buddy.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great that you are ok , I would look into the pse bows they are great from what I have seen , get better and keep hunting !


Sent in from my job that I pay taxes 30%


----------

